# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Αντικαταθλιπτικά που δεν παχαίνουν και εμπειρίες γενικότερα

## Deleted240217a

Καλημέρα, 

Έχω χρόνια κατάθλιψη από μικρό παιδί και κατά καιρούς έπαιρνα φάρμακα αλλά τα έκοβα πάντα σε διάστημα πολύ λίγων μηνών! Τεσπα, έχω βαριά κατάθλιψη, και θέλω να ακολουθήσω μια θεραπεία μόνιμη αυτή τη φορά αλλά χωρίς να παχύνω!!!!!!!!!!!! Ποιά αντικαταθλιπτικά έχετε να μου προτείνετε όσοι ξέρετε που να μην παχαίνουν, αν γίνεται να αδυνατίζουν κιόλας, και γενικά να είναι δραστικά! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας εκ των προτέρων.

Αντικαταθλιπτικα φαρμακα - Ενδείξεις, Εμπορικές ονομασίες

----------


## McHouse

τα αντικαταθλιτικα δν παχαινουν συνηθως ετσι κι αλλιως, τα αντιψυχωσικα ειναι αυτα που παχαινουν, που συνηθως δινονται επισης σε μικρες δοσεις...

----------


## Deleted240217a

Όχι δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Είχα καταλήξει να πάρω 43 κιλά επιπλέον με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά........

----------


## το αγχος προσωποποιημενο!

Τι αντικαταθλιπτικα παιρνεις? Εγω παιρνω σιπραλεξ για διαταραχη πανικου και γενικα για διαφορα αγχωδη συμπτωματα αλλα δεν εχω παχυνει καθολου...(οκ 2 κιλα μπορει να εβαλα αλλα εξαιτιας δικων μου ξεσπασματων στο φαγητων ! χεχε ) στην αρχη μαλιστα ειχα χασει και 3 κιλακια !

----------


## McHouse

mipws itan symptoma tis katathlipsis kai oxi twn antikatathliptikwn ?

----------


## betelgeuse

Bασικα υπαρχουν αντικαταθλιπτικα που παχαινουν και καποια που δεν παχαινουν , μαλιστα λενε οτι αδυνατιζουν κιολας.
Τα λαντοζ ανηκουν σε αυτα που δεν παχαινουν και στο 13 % των ασθενων παρατηρειται και απωλεια βαρους....

Συμφωνω με τον Mc House οτι μπορει να πηρες τα κιλα και λογω καταθλιψης και οχι απαραιτητα λογω χαπιων. 
Εγω πηρα 25 κιλα και σιγουρα δεν εφταιγαν τα χαπια , αλλα η καταθλιψη και η προσωπικη μου αδυναμια να μην μπορω να ελεγξω τις ποσοτητες που ετρωγα.

----------


## elli1

Με τα αντικαταθλιπικά ανοίγει η όρεξη με αποτέλεσμα να παχαίνουμε. Παίρνω τα εφεξορ, κατα έτη για διαστήματα μηνών. Παρατήρησα ότι δε χάνω καθόλου έυκολα ενώ παίρνω αμεσως κιλά, ίσως και καθόλου θα έλεγα..οπότε προσοχή γιατί αντί να χάνει κανείς 1 κιλό το μήνα, με αντικαταθλιπτικά πάει 1 κιλό το τρίμηνο....Προσωπικά μιλάω πάντα κι έχοντας μια τάση να παχαίνω γενικά απο πάντα και χωρίς φάρμακα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Φιλε θεματοθετη θα σε μαλωσω  :Stick Out Tongue:  Καταρχην κακως εκοβες (μονος σου να υποθεσω?) τα φαρμακα σε διαστημα λιγων μηνων! Να υποθεσω οτι ενιωθες καλυτερα κ ελεγες ''ελα μωρε δν τα εχω αναγκη", ε? Φανταζομαι θα ξερεις ( κ αν δν ξερεις στο λεω εγω) οτι οι αντικαταθλιπτικες αγωγες πρεπει το λιγοτερο να ειναι 6μηνες, διοτι τα φαρμακα αυτα επιδρουν στο κεντρικο νευρικο συστημα κ ειναι πολυπλοκες οι νευρομυικες συναψεις κ ολα τα συναφη, κ θελει χρονο για να ''πιασουν'' κ να μν υποτροπιασεις.. διοτι αν ξανακυλησεις μετα αυξανεται η δοση, πιθανον αθροιζονται φαρμακα κ ο χρονος ληψης επισης...

Δευτερον, πηγαινε σε εναν γιατρο φυσικα να σου γραψει κ πες πανω κατω αυτα π ειπες εδω, οτι δλδ τα εκοβες (ναι, ναι θα το πεις  :Smile:  ) οτι φοβασαι μν παχυνεις κτλ, κ πιστευω θα δειξει κατανοηση κ θα σου δωσει κατι καλο.. δοξα τω Θεω εχει αρκετα φαρμακα..

Τωρα στα υπολοιπα π λες, να σου απαντησω εντελως εγκυκλοπαιδικα κ λιγο βιωματικα (εχω παρει ακρετα αντικατ κ παιρνω ακομα..) καταρχην μν περιμενεις να εχεις κ την πιτα ολοκληρη κ το σκυλο χορτατο.. τι θελω να πω.. σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις απο καπου κερδιζεις απο καπου χανεις.. ολα τα φαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες, κ ετσι εχουν κ τα αντικαταθλ.. τα περισσοτερα ναι παχαινουν αλλα οχι οπως τα αντιψυχωσικα ας πουμε.. δλδ μια αυξηση της ταξης των 10 κιλων το πολυ.. δν ειναι κ κορτιζονες ελεος.. απο κει κ περα, αν εσυ λογω της καταθλιψης η των οποιων αλλων θεματων εχεις, το ριχνεις στη μασαμπουκα, δν σου φταινε τα αντικαταθλ αυτα καθεαυτα.. θελει κ εσυ προσοχη λιγο.. αρκετοι παιρνουν για χρονια κ δν επηρεαζει το βαρος τους.. ειναι κ θεμα οργανισμου... δλδ πως θα επιδρασει το φαρμακο ιδιοσυγκρασικα (στο βιοχημικο σου προφιλ δλδ)..

Καλη επιτυχια αυτη τη φορα!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

εντιτ : επειδη μαλλον θελεις καποιο σημειο αναφορας, να σου δωσω 3 παραδειγματα που στους περισσοτερους (το τονιζω) δν παχαινουν.. με σειρα σχετικα με το θεμα π θες εσυ 1) λαντοζ, 2)ζολοφτ, 3)εφεξορ.. αλλα οπως σ ειπα ολα ειναι σχετικα... να αδυνατισεις με αντικαταθλιπτικα μν περιμενεις, εαν δν προσπαθησεις κ μονος σου.. επισης το λαντοζ σε καποιους δν κανει τπτ στο διατροφικο.. (εμενα δν εκανε).. το ζολοφτ απο την αλλη π ειναι ψιλο basket case, εμενα με βοηθησε να χασω καμια 15 κιλα περσυ.. αυτα κ παλι  :Smile:

----------


## Deleted240217a

Καλησπέρα, δεν θα απαντήσω σε όλους σας θα τα πω περιληπτικά δεν νιώθω ότι πρέπει να δικαιολογήσω τον εαυτό μου, γιατί δεν έκανα κάτι κακό, πάντως από τα χάπια ήτανε ξέρετε γιατί την κατάθλιψη την έχω από 7 χρονών, τα κιλά τα πήρα όμως με το που άρχισα τα φάρμακα, οπότε λίγος σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει, όσο για τα υπόλοιπα μόνο ένας μου απάντησε αφού έφαγα κύρηγμα, ευχαριστώ και πάλι (ειρωνικά) μετάνιωσα που έγραψα εδώ αφού όλοι μου επιτεθήκατε ή δεν με βοηθήσατε. Παρακαλώ μην πέσετε σαν τα κοράκια να με φάτε, το ότι είστε πίσω από έναν υπολογιστή, δεν σας δικαιολογεί στο να μου τη λέτε ελεύθερα ούτε είστε κάποιοι έτσι. Κακώς και που απάντησα μόνο.

----------


## πεννυ

Γεια σας παιδιά. μια και μιλάτε για φάρμακα θέλω να ρωτήσω για το σιπραλέξ. Μου το έγραψε ο γιατρός γιατί έχω έντονο άγχος και τα αντίστοιχα ψυχοσωματικά αλλά μετά από 15 μέρες που το παίρνω νιώθω χάλια με το κεφάλι μου. Ψιλοπονοκέφαλοι και νιώθω πολύ παράξενα. Ολα μου φαίνονται παράξενα γύρω μου και νιώθω εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Μπορεί να είναι παρενέργειες από αυτό το φάρμακο. Δεν το έχω ξαναπάρει.

----------


## kosto30

Αν το συμπτωμα εμφανιστηκε με τη ληψη του φαρμακου ειναι απο το φαρμακο.συγκρινε πως ησουν πριν το παρεις!!Γενικα ενα μηνα το θελεις για να δεις την πληρη επιδραση του!
Παρε και ενα τηλεφωνο το γιατρο να τον ενημερωσεις και να σε καθυσηχασει!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Καλησπέρα, δεν θα απαντήσω σε όλους σας θα τα πω περιληπτικά δεν νιώθω ότι πρέπει να δικαιολογήσω τον εαυτό μου, γιατί δεν έκανα κάτι κακό, πάντως από τα χάπια ήτανε ξέρετε γιατί την κατάθλιψη την έχω από 7 χρονών, τα κιλά τα πήρα όμως με το που άρχισα τα φάρμακα, οπότε λίγος σεβασμός δεν βλάπτει, όσο για τα υπόλοιπα μόνο ένας μου απάντησε αφού έφαγα κύρηγμα, ευχαριστώ και πάλι (ειρωνικά) μετάνιωσα που έγραψα εδώ αφού όλοι μου επιτεθήκατε ή δεν με βοηθήσατε. Παρακαλώ μην πέσετε σαν τα κοράκια να με φάτε, το ότι είστε πίσω από έναν υπολογιστή, δεν σας δικαιολογεί στο να μου τη λέτε ελεύθερα ούτε είστε κάποιοι έτσι. Κακώς και που απάντησα μόνο.


Βρε συ, κουλαρε λιγο κ μν αρπαζεσαι  :Smile:  Κανενας δν σου την ειπε κ κανενας δν επεσε να σε φαει.. ισως το εκανα εγω λιγο αλλα με δοσεις χιουμορ, τωρα αν δν το πιασες δν φταιω εγω.. ξαναδιαβασε τον τροπο π σου απαντησα κ θα καταλαβεις.. φυσικα κ δν θα λογοδοτησεις σε κανεναν, ουτε σε ξερουμε κ απο χτες..
Μην το παρεις κ αυτο το μνμα αρνητικα.. δν εχω τετοια προθεση, τουλαχιστον για τον εαυτο μ σου μιλαω.. απλα οπως σ ειπα δν πρεπει να τα περιμενουμε ολα απο τα φαρμακα.. το οτι δν παχαινει κατι δν σημαινει οτι αδυνατιζει.. ειναι θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας κ ισως λιγο αυθυποβολης.. καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου κ ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## lessing

Απο οσο γνωριζω το Wellbutrin k to Ladose δεν παχαινουν αλλα σιγουρα ο/η ψυχιατρος θα ξερουν κ αλλα.Π.χ.οταν επαιρνα φαρμακα ειχα πει του ψυχιατρου οτι με ενδιαφερει να μην παχυνω κ μου ειχε αλλαξει τη συνταγη με Remeron που ηθελε να μου δωσειγιατι μου ειπε οτι το συγκεκριμενο παχαινει δλδ αυξανει την ορεξη.
Οποτε θα το αναφερεις στον/ην ειδικο που σε παρακολουθει γιατι θα ξερει καλυτερα.

----------


## Macgyver

Ειχαν μια σκασιλα οι γιατροι αν θα παχυνεις ..........δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι τομαρια ειναι , εγω εχω ...........μονο το ρεμερον παχαινει , και ολα τα αντιψυχωσικα , αλλα το ρεμερον , ειναι το χειροτερο φαρμακο , δουλευει σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο , αλλα ανετα παιρνεις 50 κιλα σενα χρονο , αρα αχρηστο , μην το παρει κανεις .......ενας γιατρος που θα προτεινει αυτοτο φαρμακο , ειναι ασυνειδητος , εμενα μου τοχε δωσει ενας μ@λακας γιατρος , το 2000 ,και σε 3 μηνες , πηρα 14 κιλα .....αργοτερα εαθα οτι πνιγηκε , αμα πω οτι χαρηκα ...............τωρα , οτι μου προτεινουν , αποφασιζω εγω αν θα το παρω , ......οχι ο γιατρος ...

----------


## elis

Είναι τομάρια όντως

----------


## Macgyver

Μια σκατοψυχιατρος , ηθελε να με μπουκωσει με ρεμερον , δεν το παιρνω λεω , παχαινει , ' τωρα θα κοιταξουμε την σιλουετα σου , η να γινεις καλα ' η απαντηση ........η ιδια ηξερε οτι παιρνω πολλα ζαναξ , και πηγα να μου γραψει , μουγραφει σενα ασπρο χαρτι , 20 ζαναξ , τι ειναι τουτο λεω ? τοσα δεν θελεις ? απαντησε, δλδ με ειρωνευτηκε κι απο πανω ..... φυσικα δεν ξαναπατησα , ουτε την πληρωσα ......

και μην πεσεις σε μπατσινα , εχω πεσει ,σε μπατσους , μπατσινες, ο μπατσος μπορει και α στην χαρισει , η μπατσινα ποτε , θα εξαντλησει ολη της την αυστηροτητα ....κομπλεξικες .....

----------


## black_adder

> Ειχαν μια σκασιλα οι γιατροι αν θα παχυνεις ..........δεν εχεις καταλαβει τι τομαρια ειναι , εγω εχω ...........μονο το ρεμερον παχαινει , και ολα τα αντιψυχωσικα , αλλα το ρεμερον , ειναι το χειροτερο φαρμακο , δουλευει σαν αντικαταθλιπτικο , αλλα ανετα παιρνεις 50 κιλα σενα χρονο , αρα αχρηστο , μην το παρει κανεις .......ενας γιατρος που θα προτεινει αυτοτο φαρμακο , ειναι ασυνειδητος , εμενα μου τοχε δωσει ενας μ@λακας γιατρος , το 2000 ,και σε 3 μηνες , πηρα 14 κιλα .....αργοτερα εαθα οτι πνιγηκε , αμα πω οτι χαρηκα ...............τωρα , οτι μου προτεινουν , αποφασιζω εγω αν θα το παρω , ......οχι ο γιατρος ...


 όντως το ρεμερον ανοίγει την όρεξη. Εγώ πάντως που το παίρνω σε υψηλή δόση δεν αντιμετωπίζω τέτοιο θέμα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την υπνηλία.

----------


## Macgyver

> όντως το ρεμερον ανοίγει την όρεξη. Εγώ πάντως που το παίρνω σε υψηλή δόση δεν αντιμετωπίζω τέτοιο θέμα. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με την υπνηλία.


Ενδιαφερον ...........μου λες σε παρακαλω την δοση ,γιατι τα 30mg , σε κανουν παμφαγο ....

----------


## black_adder

> Ενδιαφερον ...........μου λες σε παρακαλω την δοση ,γιατι τα 30mg , σε κανουν παμφαγο ....


Τα 30 ναι ισχύει ανοίγουν πολύ την όρεξη. Και εγώ έτρωγα αρκετά.στα 30.Τώρα παίρνω 60mg και δεν έχω θέμα με την όρεξη.

----------


## ioannis2

Το Faverin δεν διεγείρει την όρεξη, δεν παχαίνει. Το αντίθετο ισχύει για το cipralex.

----------


## Macgyver

> Τα 30 ναι ισχύει ανοίγουν πολύ την όρεξη. Και εγώ έτρωγα αρκετά.στα 30.Τώρα παίρνω 60mg και δεν έχω θέμα με την όρεξη.


Σευχαριστω ...........

----------


## toallomiso

> Bασικα υπαρχουν αντικαταθλιπτικα που παχαινουν και καποια που δεν παχαινουν , μαλιστα λενε οτι αδυνατιζουν κιολας.
> Τα λαντοζ ανηκουν σε αυτα που δεν παχαινουν και στο 13 % των ασθενων παρατηρειται και απωλεια βαρους....
> 
> Συμφωνω με τον Mc House οτι μπορει να πηρες τα κιλα και λογω καταθλιψης και οχι απαραιτητα λογω χαπιων. 
> Εγω πηρα 25 κιλα και σιγουρα δεν εφταιγαν τα χαπια , αλλα η καταθλιψη και η προσωπικη μου αδυναμια να μην μπορω να ελεγξω τις ποσοτητες που ετρωγα.


Εγω πηρα λαντοζ κ εβαλα 7 κιλα.Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι τα μονα που δεν παχαινουν.Σκεφτομαι να τα κοψω μονη μου γιατι δε θελω να θεραπευσω τη μια αιτια (πανικους), να να μου προκυψει αλλη (παχυσαρκια).

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγω πηρα λαντοζ κ εβαλα 7 κιλα.Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ειναι τα μονα που δεν παχαινουν.Σκεφτομαι να τα κοψω μονη μου γιατι δε θελω να θεραπευσω τη μια αιτια (πανικους), να να μου προκυψει αλλη (παχυσαρκια).


Καλυτερα να σου προκυψει αλλη αιτια(παχυσαρκια) παρα πανικος....
Οταν γινεις καλα εχεις ολο το χρονο μπροστα σου με γυμναστικη και διατροφη να χασεις τα κιλα αυτα.
Δεν πρεπει να παιζεις με την ψυχικη σου υγεια.

----------


## strongenough

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ SEROTYP ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΠΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΕΙ 10 ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΟΡΤΩΘΩ!

----------


## kriti28

Πήγαινε σε διατροφολογο , βοηθάει

----------

